# def top up?



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

when can I expect my DIC to tell me my def needs topped up??
I have 10000 ks on the cruze an it still says fluid is ok.
any one had to top up yet?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

yeah i wish it showed the level not just hay you got ~1000 miles left now.

only got 2500 kms on mine

be at 10,000 kms in january


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

just hit 12000 kms. and no top up yet


----------



## BlkDsl (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm over 13000kms, still no top up. Dealer told me to not top it up until the info centre told me as well.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I got 8000 miles and it only took a gallon.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

BlkDsl said:


> I'm over 13000kms, still no top up. Dealer told me to not top it up until the info centre told me as well.


Just wondering is there a reason because I was planning to full it up each 8K, just to not receive the dic message and be stuck somewhere without def...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Gator said:


> I got 8000 miles and it only took a *gallon*.


...since full capacity is *2.5 gallons*, that one gallon meant: 40% used / 60% remaining.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

My semi uses 2.5 gallons of DEF in 550 miles.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...since full capacity is *2.5 gallons*, that one gallon meant: 60% used / 40% remaining.



I think you have your numbers backwards.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

567Chief said:


> I think you have your numbers *backwards*.


*Dyslexic* I must be...Thanks, I went back and corrected the error of their order.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Gator said:


> My semi uses 2.5 gallons of DEF in 550 miles.


I bet it doesn't get 46mpg either?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I bet it doesn't get 46mpg either?


About 7 mpgs on a good day


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have had 3 oil changes at approximately 6000 mile intervals. It takes roughly 2 gallons of DEF each time.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I will post Ks when DIC calls for top up.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I just noticed there is a warning light on the speedo for this too. I noticed it during startup when all the idiot lights light up.


----------

